# Parts needed for add on hyd. lift



## avery53 (Aug 31, 2004)

Hello everyone, I am adding a hydraulic lift kit to my 1220, but found I need a couple of parts [control return spring, and seal ].
Could anyone tell me where I might find parts for these old things. I also need the pully guard.
Thanks for any help.
avery53


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

avery
Welcome to TF!
I just added some pages on the add-on hydraulic lift kit. Notice on the second set there are some minor changes in part #'s. I'm not sure if these supersede the first setup or if there were actual changes in the parts themselves.

Looking for a guard is a tough one. I have been looking also, and haven't found one. It seems most have been discarded over the years. It does work fine w/o it, just keep your pants away from it.
I tried sonny's and they didn't have one. I also tried ray's and they didn't have any either but gave me a price of around $80 from what I remember.

The spring and seals should be easier to find. You can try Bob Fenn at www.bolensman.com. Sonny's if they answer the phone will probably have them (260) 726-2808. Ray's Mower will most likely have them also and answers the phone promptly and will tell you whether or not it's in stock. Ray's number is (610) 367-2078. If you find an extra guard anywhere, let me know!


----------



## avery53 (Aug 31, 2004)

*parts*

Thanks for the info and numbers.
I picked up this 1220 about 3 years ago in a garage where it spent most of its life.
3 years of mowing and snowblowing and not a breakdown.
But the snowblower is getting to be awfully heavy. Got a lot of use last year here in n. mich.
I can make a guard, but I would prefer to keep everything original.
We have an old tractor boneyard about an hours drive from me and I will check for guards. If there is an extra, I would pick it up for you. If I find one, what would you pay for one. 
Myself, if he wanted more than $25. I would pass.
avery


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

avery
Thanks for the offer! I would say $25 for used is OK. hen again, I would also buy a complete setup if I saw one. Let me know before you head out and maybe we can work something out.


----------



## avery53 (Aug 31, 2004)

*pully guard*

sixchows, I reread my post, and it sounds kind of fishy. I hope you didn't think I was asking how much you would pay me, that is not what I meant.
Imeant what you would consider paying the guy at the yard.
I would not even consider charging someone on these forums over and above what I could find one for.
Sorry if I was unclear.
avery


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

avery
Not all, I thought you meant how much would I want you to pay on my behalf. A great gesture BTW! Thanks again!

But now that you mention it, I wouldn't even mind buying you one at say $25 for your time and trouble!


----------

